# Arisaema thunbergii ssp. urashima



## parvi_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

Arisaema are really cool plants to grow with Cyps and other unique woodland plants. Here are some shots of this gorgeous species, which smells like sliced deli meat .


----------



## Jorch (Apr 26, 2009)

Interesting! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2009)

It's like a Devil's Jack in the Pulpit.:evil:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

:clap: awesome! It reminds me of Amorphophallus


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> It's like a Devil's Jack in the Pulpit.:evil:



That's what I thought! Some of these can look really sinister.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 27, 2009)

Really cool! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

Weird and cool!!!! I like it!!!


----------



## bench72 (Apr 27, 2009)

awesome, that's a really nice dark one!


----------



## zapatitos (Apr 27, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!! I would like to have one plant like yours, but it's difficult to find it here.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like a tall plant in a small pot, topheavy? Thanx for sharing this interesting plant.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Looks like a tall plant in a small pot, topheavy? Thanx for sharing this interesting plant.



The plant is about 10" tall and growing in a 5" pot. The flower/spathe is huge compared to the rest of the plant, which makes it look bigger than it really is.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 27, 2009)

The spadix on these is out of control - I've seen some well over a foot in length! Have you found it to be cold hardy in your area?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool. Very sculptural.


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 27, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The spadix on these is out of control - I've seen some well over a foot in length! Have you found it to be cold hardy in your area?



They can be overwintered here if they are put in a sheltered spot and get tons of mulch and snow shoveled on them. I usually grow in pots though.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2009)

where did this one come from?

I sort of wanted a plant that resembles Amorphophallus titanum. ....But not sure if I want so many stinky plants though they are fascinating


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 28, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> where did this one come from?
> 
> I sort of wanted a plant that resembles Amorphophallus titanum. ....But not sure if I want so many stinky plants though they are fascinating



It's from Hole's, the only place in town that carries Arisaemas other than triphyllum. They are quite pricey; this one was $40. Some are $60. They don't stink that much; you have to get right up to the flower to smell it.

There are no places locally that carry Amorphophallus, though I'm sure you know Fraser's carries them. Not all are as big as titanum.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> It's like a Devil's Jack in the Pulpit.:evil:





parvi_17 said:


> That's what I thought! Some of these can look really sinister.



:clap: :clap: I'm with you 2! Coool! :clap:


----------



## Wendy (May 1, 2009)

That's freaky! I have Jack in the Pulpit in my garden but they aren't as cool as yours.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 1, 2009)

Wendy said:


> That's freaky! I have Jack in the Pulpit in my garden but they aren't as cool as yours.



As far as native plants go, Arisaema triphyllum is a pretty cool plant; but yes the Asian species are better yet. Explore them! They are awesome.


----------

